# Valentine's Day approaching - anyone have turned flower designs they like?



## Adam Wager (Feb 10, 2022)

This tree with a heart already in it isn't mine to cut, so looking to crank out a few flowers over the weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Tony (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## William Tanner (Feb 10, 2022)

These are not perfect but are fun.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Adam Wager (Feb 10, 2022)

William Tanner said:


> These are not perfect but are fun.


Those are great. Looks like they might be on whittled stems and I like the more natural look than sticking them on dowels. Do you bandsaw the blank first then turn, or turn and then carve/saw to get the petals?


----------



## trc65 (Feb 10, 2022)

I was looking the other day, and seems to me the two main options are to bandsaw first, then turn, or turn, hollow, cut petals with Dremel.

I'm going to try some using the second method and cut petals after turning.


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 10, 2022)

Adam Wager said:


> Those are great. Looks like they might be on whittled stems and I like the more natural look than sticking them on dowels. Do you bandsaw the blank first then turn, or turn and then carve/saw to get the petals?


These are done by the inside/outside turning process. I got the plans and process from the December/January 2018-2019 Wood Magazine. The tutorial is six pages and does a good job of explaining the process. You might be able to search and find something comparable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 10, 2022)

Adam Wager said:


> Those are great. Looks like they might be on whittled stems and I like the more natural look than sticking them on dowels. Do you bandsaw the blank first then turn, or turn and then carve/saw to get the petals?


As I think about it, I believe I did these flowers for a WB challenge. I also did the vase, which isn't shown well in the photo. I cut the stems on the band saw, took them to the sander and then did some carving.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 10, 2022)

William Tanner said:


> These are done by the inside/outside turning process. I got the plans and process from the December/January 2018-2019 Wood Magazine. The tutorial is six pages and does a good job of explaining the process. You might be able to search and find something comparable.


Thanks for that Bill, I hadn't even thought about inside/out for these.


----------



## trc65 (Feb 10, 2022)

Here's a video of the turn then carve process.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonkou (Feb 10, 2022)

Don’t have any completed to show now but this video inspired me to make them. Best if the wood is semi dry, these were cut in Sep 21 and will get to them soon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## trc65 (Feb 10, 2022)

Proof of concept (to make sure I could make one).  Roughly followed the vid I linked above.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jason Goodrich (Feb 12, 2022)

I haven’t done flowers like those. But I made a bunch of hearts this year.

Reactions: Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 12, 2022)

waiting on a tutorial! Those are cool gift ideas.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 12, 2022)

Jason Goodrich said:


> I haven’t done flowers like those. But I made a bunch of hearts this year.
> 
> View attachment 222588
> 
> View attachment 222589


Egg shape cut at 20 degrees? How to duplicate accurately that many times... ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jason Goodrich (Feb 13, 2022)

I don’t want to hijack this thread any more, so I started another with some details on how I make the hearts.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 13, 2022)

Jason Goodrich said:


> I don’t want to hijack this thread any more, so I started another with some details on how I make the hearts.


I moved it to the classroom.




__





Valentine’s hearts


I made quite a few of these this year. At first I was hoping to make them small enough to make pendants with, but at that size they are scary to hold at the bandsaw and sander. A couple people asked about how they are made. I have a few pictures that should be enough to get the general idea...



woodbarter.com


----------



## trc65 (Feb 18, 2022)

Here are some tulips I just made.

Mulberry, goncalo Alves, apple, black locust and honey locust.

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 18, 2022)

You grow flowers in your workshop, also? Really nice bouquet! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 8, 2022)

After seeing the video that John posted, had to give these a try. More a proof of concept and to see how they react while drying. Not entirely happy with the shapes, but this was more an experiment and to play with methods. Black locust from a tree cut down in January, so not even close to semi dry.

Left one was turned Sunday, middle one yesterday, and right one this afternoon. 











Time will tell...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 8, 2022)

trc65 said:


> After seeing the video that John posted, had to give these a try. More a proof of concept and to see how they react while drying. Not entirely happy with the shapes, but this was more an experiment and to play with methods. Black locust from a tree cut down in January, so not even close to semi dry.
> 
> Left one was turned Sunday, middle one yesterday, and right one this afternoon. View attachment 223881
> 
> ...


Let us know how it goes with the drying process! Cool creations! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 8, 2022)

Should have mentioned, gave each of them a light coating of tung oil.


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 11, 2022)




----------

